# Schlange



## public_class (15. Sep 2009)

Hey Leute,wir haben gerade angefangen Schlangen zu programmieren. Ich hab schon die Klasse Arrayschlange initialisiert mit nem Array, aber jetzt geht es an die MainKlasse, bei der hab ich Probleme...
Ich will dass die Schlange die Zahlen 11-60 ausgibt. Wie könnte der Quellcode der MainArraystapel klasse aussehen???

```
public class MainArrayschlange {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Arrayschlange schlange = new Arrayschlange (49);}

}
```

und die klasse

```
public class Arrayschlange {
	private Object[]snake;
	 int vorne, hinten;
	 //Konstruktor 
	 public Arrayschlange(int größe){
	  snake = new Object[größe];
	  vorne = 0;
	  hinten = 0;}
	 /* Eine leere Schlange ist erzeugt.*/
	 //Methoden 
	 public boolean isEmpty(){
	  
	  if(vorne==hinten&&snake[vorne]==null)
	  { return true; }
	  else
	  {return false;}
	 }
	   /*Die Anfrage liefert den Wert true, wenn die Schlange keine Elemente enthält, sonst liefert sie den Wert false.*/
	 public void enqueue(Object pObject)
	 { if(!isFull())
	  { snake[hinten]= pObject;
	  hinten = (hinten+1)%snake.length;  }
	  else 
	  {System.out.println("Schlange ist voll Kunden stehen schon an"); }
	   }
	 /*Die Schlange ist erzeugt.pObject ist als letztes Element in der Schlange
	abgelegt.*/
	 
	 public void dequeue()
	 {if(!isEmpty())
	 {snake[vorne]=null;
	  vorne = (vorne+1)%snake.length;}
	 else{ System.out.println("Schlange leer");}
	 }
	 /*Vorher Die Schlange ist nicht leer.
	 Nachher Das vorderste Element ist aus der Schlange entfernt.*/
	 
	 public Object front() {
	  if (!isEmpty()){
		return snake[vorne]; }
	  else
	  { return null;}
	  }
		 
	 /*Die Schlange ist nicht leer.
	 Die Anfrage liefert das vorderste Element der Schlange. Die Schlange ist
	 unverändert.*/
	 public boolean isFull()
	 {if(vorne == hinten&&snake[vorne]!=null)
		 { return true;}
		 else { return false;}}}
```
danke im voraus


----------



## SlaterB (15. Sep 2009)

was hat ein Datencontainer mit der Ausgabe von Zahlen zu tun, es gibt ja nichtmal eine toString-Methode,

sicherlich kann man in einer Schleife die 49 Zahlen in den Container einfügen,
und in einer zweiten Schleife wieder auslesen, 
dann könnte man sie aber auch direkt in einer Schleife ausgeben, ganz ohne Container,

das Einfügen jedenfalls ist doch nicht so schwer?
erstmal mit EINER Zahl üben:
> Zahl in Schlange einfügen

wenn das geschafft ist, eine Schleife:
> for (i 11 bis 60) {
> aktuelles i in Schlange einfügen
> }


----------



## public_class (15. Sep 2009)

Hey sorry die schlange soll die zahlen nur beeinhalten...


----------

